# Want to avoid buyer's remorse



## ivseenbetter (May 4, 2008)

I was planning on getting the Panny AE-2000U in my dedicated theater room. Seemed like the best move after reading all the reviews. Well, I want to project it onto 120” screen and I was wondering if it would be able to project on a screen that big and still be bright enough…so I started doing more research on it. Well, the problem with more research is that you start to find other things that you hadn’t considered before. Now I am hearing that an older 720p DLP model will give a better picture than any of the new 1080p LCDs and be cheaper since it isn’t the “latest model”.

Has anybody here thought about that too? Maybe I should be looking at an older 720p…but can any of them light up a 120” screen from a ceiling mount? 

****, if somebody can tell me if I can get a good 120” picture out of the 2000u I will stick with it. If not, than I am open for suggestions. I don’t want too much more than the Panny though.

The screen will be an Elite Cinetension2 and the projector will be about 16’ back and the seating will be about 13’ back. Light controlled environment.


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

I believe that Resolution is king - if you can afford either always choose higher resolution. Take your room specs and head over to 

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Panasonic_Home-PT-AE2000U-projection-calculator-pro.htm

How much ambient light will be in the room? 

Of course take my recommendations with a grain of salt as I have had my projector for a week or so lol (BenQ W500 - and happy as a clam)

After looking at the number you are on the edge of needing a brighter projector even in a light controlled room.


----------



## ivseenbetter (May 4, 2008)

Yeah. That is what had me concerned and why I started looking around at other options. Now I am thinking of going with the Optomo HD80 but would love to get a good deal on a HD81 refurb if I could find it.


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

Either way, I'm sure you will be happy, I was floored with how good my projector looks, HD will simply knock your socks off. My W500 does a decent job at interpolating 1080p signals and the HD is just liquid - you aren't looking at the screen, you are looking at the picture It's the closest thing to a window I've seen. 

This can be both a good and bad thing. Watching your local news station at 100" and in HD can be a very disturbing experience as the anchor people can sometimes look a little worse for wear.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

ivseenbetter said:


> Now I am hearing that an older 720p DLP model will give a better picture than any of the new 1080p LCDs.


*COMPLETELY WRONG!* for everything else equal.



> ****, if somebody can tell me if I can get a good 120” picture out of the 2000u I will stick with it.


You can get an excellent 120" picture out of the Panny provided you use a suitable screen.


> The screen will be an Elite Cinetension2 and the projector will be about 16’ back and the seating will be about 13’ back. Light controlled environment.


I don't know this screen but it looks to me you will be very fine with the PowerGain 1.8 gain material.

Note: 1080p is better and better "future proof" if all the other parameters are fixed. You'll be very happy with HD material. If money's not a problem, go 1080P.

You might want to look at the Epson UB if you don't need the vertical stretch feature. Don't forget to have a look at the stickies.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

ragingsamster said:


> I believe that Resolution is king - if you can afford either always choose higher resolution.


Definitely agree with you!


> Take your room specs and head over to
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Panasonic_Home-PT-AE2000U-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> How much ambient light will be in the room?


Unfortunately projectorcentral calculator does not take into consideration the best mode of the projector. Nobody wants to watch a picture with completely wrong colors...


> After looking at the number you are on the edge of needing a brighter projector even in a light controlled room.


It depends on screen material...


----------

